# Dental Hygiene!



## John N (Sep 11, 2020)

I have read many Posts on this Fine Forum advocating the use of a Dremmel to cut Dogs Nails, has anyone tried using an Electric Toothbrush?

I ask because I would suggests that if your Precious V can be Trained to get used to a Mechanical Grinder to shorten Nails, surely it would be possible and quicker and more efficient to use an Electric Toothbrush!


----------



## John N (Sep 11, 2020)

John N said:


> I have read many Posts on this Fine Forum advocating the use of a Dremmel to cut Dogs Nails, has anyone tried using an Electric Toothbrush?
> 
> I ask because I would suggests that if your Precious V can be Trained to get used to a Mechanical Grinder to shorten Nails, surely it would be possible and quicker and more efficient to use an Electric Toothbrush!


Hmm, I suspect that maybe there is no one out there that's tried a Electric Toothbrush!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

i have tried an ultrasonic version to remove tart which build in some spots despite of regular brushing. it does not even move but the ultrasonic sound (not audible for me) seems to bother them, so they rather allow me manual scaling. Not sure whether the electronic toothbrush would have the same effect.


----------

